
Ask HN: Hours Spent Reading Online? - psnr
Hi guys,<p>Wanted to ask what’s your profession and how many hours you spend reading online per week? On what sites usually?<p>Prototyping a product and wanted to get your insights.<p>Cheers
======
q452f211ewrwr1
I'm also an engineer and I spent more time than I would like it :), At least 2
hours a day. I try to disconnect during the weekend...

------
psnr
I'll start. I am an engineer and every day I spend at least one hour online
reading tech news. Use twitter, techcrunch, hacker news etc.

